# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Dart Frog Constipated? Or just a regular poo?!

## redrory

Sorry about the topic... Just been watching my Dart tinc 'Phoebe' looking a pit weird, apparently struggling to 'go' - puffing up and then seeming to do a squeezing motion. She was also wiping her front left eye repeatedly whilst doing the intermitted 'squeezing motions' . Is this a normal thing? Looked like a lot of effort. She was sat in a dark hollow, so impossible to see if she did poop. :Confusion:  She did hop off a little later for a tour of the viv and seems quite normal. 
Should I be worried? 

Carly

----------


## Lynn

A photo is always very helpful.

The frog could be  'shedding'.  If so, perfectly normal. They will typically open and close their mouths during this. 

you tube video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzwT8lbulf0

----------


## redrory

Lynn! Again thank you very much! I followed the link and it does look like that... I had no idea they did this! Excellent weird little things..
Will try to remember to take a photo or video if anything else comes up!

Thanks again,
Carly and Rory

----------

